# Needed Pioneer DRX P9R radio for sale or parts



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am working on a pioneer drx p9r unit and it is really hosed up. I have to re-modify the audio board back to factory. The trouble is that the service manual I have is missing the print in the audio board I need to put back to stock.
So does anyone have a junk unit they want to sell, or do any of you have a portion of the schematic (C) that shows a complete drawing of the DAC output to the digital volume IC? My service manual is missing the connections at pin 38 that I need to re-install the caps and resistors.

Also do any of you know what the modifications were to this unit to "upgrade" the unit. I just cant imagine WHY someone would bypass the op amp that feeds the digital volume control, and bypass the op amps on the output to the RCA line out's
anyway any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

is this what you are looking for...???

Pioneer Premier DEX-P9 & DEQ-P9 LR 31 BAND EQ 4WAY XOVR TIME ALIGN SOUND QUALITY | eBay


----------

